# Female Adult Leopard



## Tortuga_terrestre

Looking for an adult female leopard tortoise. Looking for one with similiar patterns like the male: 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Is-he-P-Pardalis-or-P-Babcocki#axzz1KlTtMve7

Less pyramiding the better.


----------



## TortieLuver

Hello! I have seen an adult Leopard female tortoise on Kingsnake. I know she is from Arizona and I think 11+ inches. He was asking $1,379 for her, but she's been on KS for awhile. I don't see her on the site at the moment, but she was on this past week and have seen her on there from time to time over the past several months. If I see the ad pop-up again, I will let you know.

I actually found the information and more pictures. If you want to pm me with your e-mail address, I can send them to you so you can see if you are interested or want to contact that person.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre

Ive seen that ad...that female is really blonde right? Im looking for darker colored Leopard. Is $1,300 about the right price?


----------



## TortieLuver

I think that is a fair price for an adult female Leopard tortoise. It also depends on size and look of the tortoise. For some larger females with nice, smooth shells and look healthy can go for upwards of $1800. I have also seen some nice ones on Fauna and KS for $800-900 plus shipping and to me, that's a great deal and these are few and far between. In my opinion, although we all look at the initial price, the most important for me is the background of the tortoise and how healthy it is. I would gladly pay more for a tortoise that looks healthy and from either a reputable person or from someone I have talked with and feel like they really know what they are talking about. That tortoise I was talking about is actually 13+ inches and I would say it is a fair price.


----------



## yagyujubei

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=844311
Here's that big female.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre

yagyujubei said:


> http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=844311
> Here's that big female.



Im going to look into it...but i would prefer a dark female. Thank You


----------



## yagyujubei

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=852605 : Some more
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242122


----------



## dmmj

That seems high for a leopard, is that a standard price in the market?


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre

Thank You,

I checked out the ad and they will not sell a female by itself.


----------



## yagyujubei

More: http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=852988 http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=852605


----------

